# Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?



## Razzor (4. Januar 2010)

*Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Hallo an alle 

mich würde mal interessieren wie oft oder wann ihr euch neue Hardware zulegt .....
weil ich oft hier im Forum lese das Hardware die 1 Jahr ist ,veraltet ist .
Meiner Meinung nach noch ausreichent ist...........
Ich finde der Markt wird in den letzten Jahren im schneller mit neuer Hardware geschmückt 
Bis zur GForce 6er Reihe fand ich die Spiele der Hardware gegenüber vorraus an den ansprüchen die 
vorrausgesetzt waren um hohe Detail Stufen zu spielen aber mitlerweile finde ich die Hardware vorrraus.
Ich selber habe 

E6750@3200Mhz
8800GTS OC vom werk aus 
4 GB ram 
und nen gutes Board 

und spiele mit der Auflösung 1280x1024  4xAA und 8 AF  und mein System reicht vollkommen aus dafür und ich denke ich könnte die Auflösung noch höher stellen 

Um nochmal nun auf meine Frage zu kommen , da das ja nicht gerade ein sehr billiges Hobby ist und ich schon oft hier im Forum gelesen habe wie andere Usern neue Hardware empfohlen wird , wobei ich der Meinung bin das das eigentlich noch ausreicht ............

m.f.g. Razzor


----------



## TerrorTomato (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

ich rüste erst auf, wenn ich selbt auf 1440x900 und geringen AA und AF nicht mehr ruckelfrei zocken kann. dann ist ne Gerneralüberholung fällig.

aber ne ne neue AUF-rüstung steht schon für Fermi fest; soll ne GTX 380/GTX 360 werden...


----------



## Ska1i (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Wenn es Octacores und min. 256GB SSD < 200€ gibt.

Zum zocken reicht mein Q6600, die 4870 1GB und 8GB RAM im Mom noch dicke aus und ist schon > 1Jahr, wahnsinn. So lange hat bei mir noch keine Hardware gehalten


----------



## Infin1ty (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Immoment werde ich nicht aufrüsten (auch wenn eine Stimme in mir ständig "Sockel 1366" schreit ), werde ich beim Q9550 bleiben, der reicht noch für ca. 2 Jahre.

Wenn "richtige" DX11 Games rauskommen (Crysis 2 und co.) muss ich gucken
ob meine 5850 genug Power hat, um die in DX11 flüssig darzustellen. 

Das nächste was ich mir hole wird Win7 sein.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Sobald man einen High-End-PC zusammenbauen kann, der 70mal so schnell ist, wie mein aktueller - theoretisch gesehen zumindest.


----------



## listi2000 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

wenn ich mich beim spielen zu sehr über das Geruckel ärgere wird umgebaut


----------



## BautznerSnef (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Ich rüste aller 2-3 Jahre auf.
Im März wird neue Hardware angeschafft. Freue mich schon auf die HD5890 sowie auf den 975er von AMD .


----------



## Imens0 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Ich rüste eigentlich nie auf. Ich stell mir nen aktuellen PC zusammen und nach 3 Jahren oder so wenn die neuen Spiele nicht mehr passabel laufen kauf ich mir nen komplett neuen. Aufrüsten bringts da meiner Meinung nach nicht weil bei altem irgendwas immer der Flaschenhals bleibt. Bei einem neuen System ist das nicht so.

Beispiel bei mir: Ne neue Grafikarte würde durch die nicht vorhandene PCI-E 2.0 Schnittstelle ausgebremst. --> neues Board-->Sockel 775 wäre Auslaufmodell / neuerer Sockel entspräche dann einem neuen PC


----------



## Hagrid (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Hab mir meinen PC erst vor 3 Monaten zusammengebaut...wird noch 2-4 Jahre dauern, bis ich vllt Grafikkarte oder Prozzessor aufrüste.


----------



## Ahab (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Also mein Unterbau sollte möglichst noch bis zum Bulldozer ausreichen. Da bin ich auch guten Mutes. Ich spiele hauptsächlich Shooter in 1680x1050 und gern auch mit AA. Da fällt mein X3 nicht so ins Gewicht und im Moment läuft auch noch alles relativ reibungslos. 

Die Grafikkarte solls auch noch ein Weilchen tun. Mal sehen wie die Preise so Ende nächsten Jahres aussehen und was bis dahin neues draußen ist. 

Also ich geb meiner Plattform noch mindestens ein Jahr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*



Razzor schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren wie oft oder wann ihr euch neue Hardware zulegt .....



Wenn ich irgendwo Leistungsschwächen bemerke und Hardware verfügbar ist, die mindestens das doppelte leistet und einen vertretbaren Preis hat (typischerweise <200€/Komponente)
Wann das der Fall ist, hängt aber stark von der Komponente und den Umständen ab.

CPU:
Ursprünglich ~2 Jahresrythmus, mit zunehmender Lastverlagerung auf die GPU aber länger. (PII 350 1999, 1000er t-bird 2001, P4 2,6 Ende 2003. Letzter hätte mir vermutlich bis 2006/2007 gereicht, aber im Sommer 2005 wurde mir ein P4EE 3,4 geschenkt, der bis zum Ausfall des Boards im Herbst 2008 ausreichte und sonst vermutlich 4 Jahre bis zum So1156 im Einsatz gewesen wäre) Der aktuelle E5300 ist jetzt knapp ein Jahr alt und soll (mit ein bissl OC) noch 1-1,5 weitere Jahre halten.

RAM:
Wurde meist Zwangsaufgerüstet, wenn eine neue Plattform anstand - einzige Ausnahme war die Ergänzung von einem weiteren Gigabyte RAM ~2006 (3 Jahre nach Anschaffung der ursprünglichen Bestückung). Mein aktuelles System wird dieses Jahr (d.h. ~1,5 Jahre nach Anschaffung) nachgerüstet, das war aber schon zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes geplant.

GPU:
Kann ich nicht sagen. Anfangs war es alle ~~~2 Jahre (1999 rivaTNT, Mitte2001 KyroII , Ende2002 Gf4400), aber seit dem ist es erzwungen gewesen: 2005 Gf6800gt (weil mein Monitor das zeitliche gesegnet hat und ich somit von 1152x864 auf 1600x1200 wechselte), 2006 Gf6800gt@ultra (weil die GT das zeitliche gesegnet hat), 2006 7800gs G70 (weil die @ultra massiv überhitzte und gebraucht war), 2006 7800gs G71 (weil die erste 7800gs von Watercool für die Kühlerentwicklung verwendet wurde - und danach nur noch einen Monat lebte), 2008 HD3850 (eigentlich wollte ich 2007 eine x1950pro, aber Watercool hat mich ein halbes Jahr einen Kühler versprochen und dann die Entwicklung abgeblasen, alternativen gabs für AGP nicht) und 2008 9800GTX+ (nachdem das AGP-System den Geist aufgegeben hat). Wenn sie vorher nicht abkratzt, dürfte die 9800GTX+ noch mindestens bis zum Herbst, vielleicht bis nächstes Frühjahr überleben (dann also wieder ~2Jahre), denn alles unter einer HD5870 wäre mir zuwenig Leistungsgewinn - die ist mir aber noch zu teuer und unter Last auch nicht wirklich sparsam.

Mainboard:
Deutlich länger. Bei den ersten beiden Platinen ist mir die Plattformpolitik der Hersteller in den Karren gefahren bzw. ich hatte zuwenig Ahnung: Slot1 Mobo von 99 ohne Support für Coppermine -> nach 2 Jahren Wechsel auf Sockel A. Hätte ich gewusst, dass es funktionierende Slockets gibt, wäre meine PC-Geschichte eine ganz andere geworden. So saß ich nach weiteren 2 Jahren mit einem KT133 wieder in der Aufrüstfalle. Danach hab ichs richtig gemacht und obwohl Intel den So478 ein halbes Jahr nach meinem Wechsel auf die Plattform eingestellt hat, habe ich das Mainboard bis zu seinem Tod rund 5 Jahre im Einsatz gehabt. (hätte es überlebt, wären es 6 geworden. Hätte Asus das P4GD1 auch mit ICH6R verkauft, aber nur rund 2 Jahre und meine GPU-Aufrüstgeschichte wäre vollkommen anders verlaufen)
Die aktuelle Platine ist jetzt 1 Jahr alt und darauf ausgelegt, dass sie nach einer Verdoppelung bis Verdreifachung der CPU-Leistung (die mit verfügbaren Modellen möglich ist) noch mindestens ein halbes Jahrzehnt im Einsatz bleibt.

Netzteil:
1999 OEM, 2001 Enermax (vermutlich unnötig), 2005 Engelking (leise    ), 2008/2009 Silverstone (wegen Ausfall 08 gekauft, bis 09 gedauert, ehe ich einen Rechner dazu hatte) - hat nicht wirklich System.

Kühlung:
Hmm - ich glaube, mein Sockel A System lief tatsächlich 1,5 Jahre ohne Veränderung. Ansonsten...
Ich kann den Leuten, die mich fragen, wie oft man die Füllung einer Wakü wechseln soll, immer nicht weiterhelfen, weil ich sowieso alle 2-6 Monate am rumbasteln bin 


Rest:
Nach 11 Jahren Selbstbau-PC-Geschichte nutze ich meine dritten Festplatten, meinen zweiten Monitor, mein zweites Leselaufwerk, meinen zweiten Brenner, meine zweite Tastatur (okay: dritte, wenn man Garantieausstausch mitzählt), meine zweite Maus, weiterhin das erste Floppy und das erste Gehäuse und zur Zeit sieht es nicht danach aus, als würde irgendwas davon innerhalb des nächstes Jahres getauscht. (ein größerer Monitor wäre toll. Aber Displays, die in keinem Punkt schlechter sind, als mein aktuelles, kosten ab 800€ aufwärts und Displays, die in jedem Kritikpunkt spürbar besser sind, gibt es nicht einmal)


----------



## Low (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Ich rüste immer auf wenn ich nicht mehr mit firefox surfen kann, wenn ich mehr wie 3 Taps offen hab.


Bin vom P4 auf AMD X4 955 BE gewechselt.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Ich rüste auf wenn mein Geldbeutel es mir erlaubt!


----------



## kArIkAtUr (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Ich rüste eigentlich immer in einem 4-5Jahreszyklus auf. Und natürlich wird zwischendurch auch Ram und Festplatte erweitert, wenn es mein Geldbeutel erlaubt.

mfg
kArI


----------



## Senfgurke (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ich rüste auf wenn mein Geldbeutel es mir erlaubt!



dito 

Momentan muss nur noch eine neue Grafikkarte her, dann reichts erstmal bis Ende des Jahren denke ich


----------



## hoschi8219 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

bin kein zwanghafter aufrüster. auf muss immer den schnellsten haben.
wenn was nicht mehr richtig läuft. muss was neues her. 

habe meine aufrüstung gerade abgeschlossen. bis auf die grafikkarte.
kommt noch eine ATI 5850 rein, meine jetztige ist ein zu grosser strom fresser.

dan hat man für 1 - 2 jahre ruhe


----------



## Senfgurke (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

ich hab noch nie für mehr als 100€ auf einmal aufgerüstet 
entweder CPU für 80€, Case für 60€, Board 80€

Achja, im Titel fehlt ein "a"


----------



## NCphalon (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Ich rüst auf wenn ich genug geld für ne neue plattform (QC & DDR3) hab un das kann dauern^^


----------



## Razzor (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*



Senfgurke schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie für mehr als 100€ auf einmal aufgerüstet
> entweder CPU für 80€, Case für 60€, Board 80€
> 
> Achja, im Titel fehlt ein "a"




ups Fehler liegt an meiner Tastatur is klar oder grins hust hust


----------



## michael7738 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Unter Aufrüsten fallen bei mir nur Geräte wie DVD-Laufwerk, RAM oder Festplatte. Das kann ich mir auch auf die schnelle mal leisten.

Mein erst kürzlich verkaufter PC ist meinem neuen PC auch nur gewichen weils keine anständigen CPUs für Sockel 939 gibt, das Board nicht mehr als 4 GB unterstützt und dieses auch nur einen AGP-Slot hatte.

Wann genau ich was an meinem System ändere kommt immer drauf an was ich brauche.
Bei Speichermangel ist ne zusätzliche Platte schnell eingebaut.
Für ne neue Graka kommts wieder auf den Stand der Technik an (was bei der alten AGP-Graka ausser Frage stand).


----------



## Dorni (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Habe gerade vor 3-4 Monaten erst aufgerüstet, der PC davor hat 5 Jahre gehalten und hat am Ende einfach nicht mehr gereicht. Nach dem meine 9800XT kaputt gegangen ist und ich auf eine 9600SE umsteigen musste war dann ganz schluss. Source Mods mit 800x600 auf low ging mir dann doch auf die Nerven. 

Und jetzt mal schauen, an sich habe ich genug Leistung für die Nächste Zeit, nur die Grafikkarte steht an, da hatte ich nur eine Übergangslösung genommen da die 5er Serie kurz vor der Tür stand, aber jetzt ist sie doch nicht lieferbar. 
Aber ein bisschen habe ich mich schon in die Architektur Idee vom Bulldozer verliebt


----------



## A3000T (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Habe gerade erst wieder abgerüstet. Die heutige Hardware ist eh nur noch was für Schaumschläger und Weichbeutel. Für grafisch "anspruchsvolle" Spiele wird der P4 oder die 360 genommen. Für alles andere der Intelprozessor schlechthin: Ein Pentium III-S 1400 @ 1750. Wozu mich also mit aktuellem Knat rumärgern, wenn die Spiele heutzutage so langweilig und dumm sind wie Oskar Lafontaines Reden?


----------



## feivel (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

ich rüst immer dann auf, wenn ich enttäuscht über Sachen lese die ich nicht ausprobieren kann 

ich behalt meine Plattform auch noch solange es noch geht.
Spiel meist in 1920x1080 ohne Kantenglättung
aber solange ich die Spiele zocken kann die ich kaufe, eilts mir net


----------



## Doney (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*



Razzor schrieb:


> Hallo an alle
> 
> mich würde mal interessieren wie oft oder wann ihr euch neue Hardware zulegt .....
> weil ich oft hier im Forum lese das Hardware die 1 Jahr ist ,veraltet ist .
> ...



ich rüste auf, wenn

1. irgendwas kaputtgeht
2. neuere spiele nicht mehr flüssig laufen

z.Z. läuft bei mir alles gut, deshalb denk ich gar nicht erst ans aufrüsten...

doch manchmal wünsch ich mir schon ne schnellere cpu oder festplatte für mehr reaktionszeit und weniger ladezeit... 

aber da is mir dqas geld zu schade... solange alles andere läuft (vor allem spiele) 

aber nach dem prinzip sind bei mir so umrüstungen aller 1-2 jahre realistisch


----------



## Ratty0815 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wnn rüstet Ihr auf*

Wie es das Hobby zulässt & was mich Preislich nicht in den Ruin Treibt!

So konnte ich damals meine E6750 + Nforce 680 Chip + 2x 8800 GTS (je 640MB) @ SLI für Gutes Geld verkaufen was mich anstachelte auf 1366 zusetzten.
Der Prozzi wurde schon nach wenigen Wochen von 940 (C1) auf 920 (D0) gewechselt (auch guter Privatverkauf).
Im letzten Jahr wechselte ich insgesamt häufiger meine Hardware als üblich, und mein alter Rechner hätte es auch noch getan.

Doch durch den ein oder anderen Privatverkauf kam immer wieder "Hobbyversorgungsgeld" was natürlich auch gerne dafür hergenommen worden ist.

Die nächste Zeit wird erstmal das Raid-Verbund (2x 80GB) & die "kleine" 200GB Platte meiner neuen SSD & einer WD Green 640 GB weichen müssen.

Des weiteren steht noch eine Überarbeitung meiner Wasserkühlung an, wobei alle Teile sowohl SSD/Platte also eben auch die Wasserkühlungskomponeten schon hier liegen.

Früher hätte ich es nicht erwarten können das neue Zeug einzubauen, aber man8n9 wird ja ruhiger...
Und da das ganze in ein neues Casecon soll muss ich mich einfach noch warten weil ich das mom. System nicht einfach zerpflücken will um dann zwei Monate später wieder alles auseinander zu Reisen weil das Neue Case dann endlich Fertig ist.

Also Aufgerüstet wird wenn Zeit/Geld vorhanden ist und ich es für Sinnvoll halte.

Daher mache ich mich zum Bleistift auch noch nicht mit den DX11-Karten verrückt.
Wenn dann denke ich reicht das bis Ende des Jahres, es sei den in meinem Freundeskreis will jemand meine GTX zu einem Annehmbaren Preis.

So Long...


----------



## iGreggy (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Ich werde frühestens 2011 aufrüsten. Mein Notebook hab ich seit Mai 2008 und damit läuft alles wunderbar. Da ich eh Konsolenspieler bin langt mir das was der Lappi hergibt zum spielen. Und mit Übertaktung ist auch noch ein wenig mehr drinne. Und die paar 3-D Rendereien schaff ich auch noch, nächstes Jahr wird dann mal was ganz feines mit Airbrush Motiven gebastelt. In soweit ist das hier mein zweiter PC, der erste hatte noch ´nen 2,6 GHz Celeron & 512 MB RAM, ahh was hat das bei der Videobearbeitung damals genervt.


----------



## K8ch (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

mal sehen, mein system reicht eigentlich noch aus, spielen tu ich eh selten.(e4700, 2 gb ram, 8600 gt)
wenn meine finanzielle lage es zulässt werd ich mal schauen, was sich so nach dem fermi launch ergibt. ob intel, amd oder nvidia ist mir schnurz, ich geh nach preis-leistung. und lautstärke und stromverbrauch


----------



## Razzor (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

also zu mir selber ich tausche meine Hardware alle 2 Jahre aus 
und es ist wiedermal Zeit  , werde mir den Q9550 holen und ne neue Graka , ich warte aber noch bis NVidia DX 11 Karten rausbringt ,  und überlege mir mal eventuell ne Radeon zu holen . Ich hatte noch nie eine , habe aber bei einem freund die Grafik gesehen und finde sie bei der ATI besser als bei Nvidia , sieht viel plastischer aus finde ich .  Board habe ich erst geholt


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Ich rüste auf wenn ich gerade Lust habe was neues zu bauen  Irgendwelche Grenzen gibts bei mir nicht, man findet immer wieder einen Grund warum man einen Rechner/Server/Laptop, etc braucht. Ich hab zum Beispiel jetzt im Keller einen Server für Firewall und Überwachung, nen Videoserver und eben noch ein bischen Schrott  Dazu hab ich noch meinen Wakü Rechner und werde mir jetz demnächst einen Surf/Office PC zulegen.


----------



## ShiZon (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Alle 2-3 Jahre rüste ich i. d. R. auf, das heißt wenn nichts dazwischen kommt und die Hardware ein gutes P/L hat. Mein altes Chieftec CH-601 werde ich so schnell nicht hergeben, Monitore nutze ich länger als 2 Jahre, halt solange bis sie meisten den Geist aufgeben. Selbstbau versteht sich, Komplett-PC's kommen mir nicht ins Haus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Ich rüste alle 2 - 3 Jahre Grafikkarte, Prozessor und evtl. Mainboard und RAM nach. Natürlich müssen auch mal andere Komponenten wie z.B. Netzteil und Lüfter ausgetauscht werden, aber da diese Komponenten nicht wesentlich etwas mit der Rechenleistung zutun haben werden die meist nur bei Defekt getauscht. Beim Kauf der Teile achte ich auf n gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Prozessor muss sich beispielsweise idR gut übertakten lassen, die Graka muss im Preis schon deutlich gefallen sein und das MB muss ebenfalls relativ gute OC-Eigenschaften haben und darf nicht über 100 Euro kosten. 

Ich lasse alle 2 -3 Jahre durchschnittlich so 500 Euro für neue Komponenten springen.


----------



## UnnerveD (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Beim Kauf der Teile achte ich auf n gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Prozessor muss sich beispielsweise idR gut übertakten lassen, die Graka muss im Preis schon deutlich gefallen sein und das MB muss ebenfalls relativ gute OC-Eigenschaften haben und darf nicht über 100 Euro kosten.



Bei wird wurde bisher am häufigsten die Grafikkarte ausgetauscht (ca. alle 9 Monate) - Mainboard und Prozzi kamen im Januar 09, davor waren 4 Jahre Luft beim Mainboard (war eines für Sockel 754) und irgendwann gönnte ich mir mal noch den damals schnellsten Dual Core - Opteron180 (2006).

Mein jetziges System wird nicht mehr aufrüstet (lediglich eine SSD kommt noch rein) - der bleibt jetzt bis iwas kaputt geht, oder ich mit der Leistung nicht mehr reiche (denke mal 3 Jahre).

mfG


----------



## Conrad90 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

CPU E6600 -> 3 Jahre
der Rest um die CPU auch ca. 3 jahre

HDD 5 Jahre 

Graka 6 Jahre -> Quadro FX1400, bald kommt aber ne andere

DVD-Laufwerk 10 Jahre -> Pioneer SLOT-IN

Gothic 3 läuft noch, aufrüsten muss nicht unbedingt sein.
Trotzdem wärs schon,w enn ich GTA IV oder Risen zocken könnte, deswegen ne neue Graka


----------



## LOGIC (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Ich rüste auf:

- Bei Totalschaden 
- zu großes Geruckel
- Wenn ich geil auf neue Hardware bin 
- Wenn ich lust auf was neues habe
- Geld vorhanden ist 
- oder spätestens nach 2 Jahren wird ne neue Graka fällig.


----------



## Nixtreme (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

ich hab erst vor ca. 3 Monaten meine 8800GTS640 nach einem Totalausfall (nachdem ich die zwei mal im Backofen reanimiert habe) gegen eine etwa doppelt so schnelle HD4870 ausgetauscht. Allerdings brennt's mir unter den Fingernägeln demnächst auf einen Q6600 SLACR umzusteigen. 

Werd's aber vermutlich doch sein lassen und im Sommer/Herbst 2010 auf einen neuen Sockel umsteigen. Bin noch am überlegen ob auf 1366 (wegen Gulftown) oder AM3 (wegen der Hälfte des Preises gegenüber 1366) 
Bis auf die Graka ist der Rest des Systems vom Mai 2007 (bis auf ein paar Lüfter, HDDs, Ram)


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Also ich hatte jetzt fast zwei Jahre ein Laptop, da war das Aufrüsten schon schwierig. Hab mir jetzt erstmal nen neuen PC bestellt und werd gucken das ich das Laptop loswerd und mir dafür was nicht gamingtaugliches aber mobiles besorg (=
Der neue Rechner kostet jetzt 700 Tacken, ich will hoffen, dass der erstmal min. ein Jahr hält (=

so far


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Ich werde Aufrüsten wenn ich meinen Abschluss habe
Solange müssen sich mein Phenom I + 4870 noch quälen....
Dann würde ich am liebsten ne Wakü kaufen , oder eine High End Lukü wenn man das so sagen darf^^

Es fällt mir schwer im moment nicht aufzurüsten - das CM 690 II gefällt mir sau gut.


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Ich rüste dann auf wenns nötig ist, oder der Geek in mir nach was Neuem schreit.


----------



## Masterwana (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Die alten rechner die ich noch mit muttern und bruder geteilt habe, hab wir nur komponenten nach defekten oder bei überalterung getauscht.

Mein erster eigener Rechner sah im Herbst 2008 wie folgt aus:

CPU: E2180 
MB: MSI P45 Neo-F
RAM: 2x1GB Corsair DDR2 800
GPU: HD4850
HDD: 250GB Samsung

Den hab ich jetzt innerhalb von 1,5 Jahren nach und nach verbessert:

Kurz nach den erscheinen von Crysis Warhead hab ich den RAM, wegen RAM-Überfüllung, gegen ein 2x2GB Mushkin DDR2 1066 Kit (gebraucht) getauscht.
Im Mai  hab ich dann die 4850 gegen eine 4850X2 (gebraucht), die ich bei ebay.de für 76€ geschossen hab, getauscht. Nich nötig aber Just for Fun konnte ja nicht ahnen das die anderen schon so früh aufgeben. 
Im Juli hab ich dann den E2180 gegen einen E8500 (gebraucht) getauscht. Der E2180 war eh nur eine Notlösung weil ich schnell noch ne CPU brauchte um im Urlaub Filme gucken zu können.
Gegen Ende des Sommers wurden dann die 250GB etwas knapp und ich hab mir eine 1TB Samsung F3 geholt.
Kurz vor Weihnachten dachte ich das mein MSI-Board anfängt zicken zu machen. So hab ich mir dann ein Asus P5Q-Deluxe (gebraucht) geholt. Nur um fest zustellen das nicht das MB sonder die CPU rumzickt. 

Jetzt bleibt das Sys erst mal so wie es ist.
Naja, OK... Die 4850X2 ist mir irgendwie zulaut. 5850 kostet viel zu viel!
Und solte die CPU doch irgendwann ausfallen hol ich mir wahrscheinlich nen Sockel 1156 Sys. auf ITX-Basis.


----------



## Razzor (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

mal danke sage für die vielen Antworten

Diese Frage hat mich mal interessiert , weil hier immer so viele , bei empfehlungen schreiben , ich würde dies nehmen oder besser die oder das und meistens ist das Hardware die teuer ist ...........
und ich mich gefragt habe  (haben die sie alle selber getestet ??????? ) 

wie kann man was empfehlen was man selber  nicht getestet hat  ????


----------



## Two-Face (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*



Razzor schrieb:


> wie kann man was empfehlen was man selber  nicht getestet hat  ????



Tja, wenn's nach dem ginge, dann dürfte hier, außer vielleicht die Redaktion und einige Hobby-Tester mit viel Geld, keiner mehr irgendwelche Empfehlungen aussprechen. Man muss halt Tests gelesen und sich über die aktuelle Preislage erkundigt haben.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

So bald Fermi draußen ist und ich mir ein Bild von der Leistung in Bezug auf die Wartezeit gemacht habe...sollte es eher ernüchternd ausfallen, greife ich zur HD5870 oder falls sie kommen sollte zur HD5890...die HD5870 dann aber mit 2048MB, hoffentlich gibt es die dann schon...

greetz


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Naja also erstmal können ein paar tausend Nutzer schon allerhand Hardware nutzen, die haben dann auch noch Freunde, die auch Erfahrungen weitergeben etc. Außerdem gibts auch div. Magazine die sich mit sowas befassen, PCGH ist übrigens so eines (= 

so far


----------



## Raeven (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

ich rüste auf sobald Geld in der Kasse ist.  Zur Zeit spar ich für ne neue Festplatte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*



Razzor schrieb:


> mal danke sage für die vielen Antworten
> 
> Diese Frage hat mich mal interessiert , weil hier immer so viele , bei empfehlungen schreiben , ich würde dies nehmen oder besser die oder das und meistens ist das Hardware die teuer ist ...........



Bei vielen "ich würde dies nehmen..." (statt "ich würde für deine Zwecke...") sollte man sich ein "... wenn ich zuviel Geld hätte" hinten dran denken 



> und ich mich gefragt habe  (haben die sie alle selber getestet ??????? )
> 
> wie kann man was empfehlen was man selber  nicht getestet hat  ????



In dem man sich andersweitig informiert?
Niemand hier hat alle am Markt befindlichen Alternativen bereits selbst getestet und könnte von sich aus eine qualifizierte Empfehlung abgeben, das läuft alles nur über zusammengetragenes Wissen.



midnight schrieb:


> Naja also erstmal können ein paar tausend Nutzer schon allerhand Hardware nutzen, die haben dann auch noch Freunde, die auch Erfahrungen weitergeben etc.



Das ergibt aber noch keinen Vergleichstest


----------



## Genghis99 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Aufgerüstet wird - wenn es Gulftown, Sockel 1366, 6GB DDR3 und eine Fermi für 650 Euro gibt. Also nicht vor 2011. Wenn's dann auch noch für ne 60 GB SSD reicht - bitte, gerne, danke.


----------



## Janny (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Wahrscheinlich im Herbst 2010, im Moment ist es noch nicht nötig.


----------



## rabit (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Ich rüste erst auf wenn ich merke das die Mindestanforderungen der aktuellen Spiele / Anwendungen mit meinem SYS grad erfüllt werden.
Bis auf spontane Ausnahmeen.


----------



## hzdriver (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

ich rüste auf , wenn hier 140 Euro-Boards für 30 verkauft werden ,
und das ist auch so , auch wenn Mod ruyen macaran eine Spamverwarnung ausspricht


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Ich bau immer um wenn ich Lust auf neue Hardware habe xD.


----------



## Naumo (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Ich bau immer um wenn ich Lust auf neue Hardware habe xD.


 
Amen Bruder!

letztes jahr: 
CPU: e7400 -> e8500 -> q9450 -> q9550 ->* i7 860 *
Board: Asus (p43 -> p5q p45 -> maximus II formula -> *Maximus III Formula*)
Ram: 2GB a-data 800 cl6 -> 4GB Corsair xms2 1066 cl5 -> *4GB G.Skill Trident 2000 cl9*
Platte: Samsung f1 250GB ->* f3 1TB*
Grafik: Geforce 9600GT -> KFA² GTX260+ -> KFA² GTX275 Accelero (Burned) => Gainward GTX275 GS -> *Palit GTX285 Dual*
PSU: Bequiet Pure 350 -> gebr. *Straight 500W* 

Dieses Jahr eventuell:
Mainbaord vom Formula auf Extreme (steht noch nicht soo fest)
... neue CPU?? man weiss ja noch nicht was für den Sockel kommt
NT eventuell Corsair HX 750/850
Grafik eigentlich sicher ne Fermi..

so far


----------



## rebel4life (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Vieleicht in ein paar Monaten, wenn da nicht das Auto mitsamt Führerschein wäre, das ich ab dem 18. gerne haben würde, das muss ich von meinem Geld bezahlen und bekomm es nicht wie andere Kollegen in den Arsch geschoben...

7800GT, 4200+X2, 2GB Ram...


----------



## bau7s (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Ich bau immer um wenn ich Lust auf neue Hardware habe xD.



Da schließe ich mich mal an ^^

was hier an HW liegt und lag... manchmal denk ich im nachhinein, dass es einfach sinnlos war, aber es macht mir "spaß"...

jetzt wollte ich mich eig. zurückhalten und auf neue CPUs warten und dass die 5870 "günsig" wird... aber das Sockel 1366-board liegt hier und schreit nach dem rest ^^


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Bei mir hab ich im Schnitt alle 2,5 Jahre den PC nach und nach einmal komplett "ersetzt" bis auf Netztteil und Gehäuse. Und zwar so, dass der PC bei Einbau einer neuen CPU/Graka ein "aktuell 800-1000€"-PC ist.

Wobei ich manchmal auch nach nem Jahr CPU oder Graka aufrüste, WENN es sich lohnt (mit Verkauf des alten Teils zB für dann effektiv 50€ eine Leistungssteigerung von mind 20%). 

Oft ist es nach den 2 Jahren wegen des Alters des Sockels aber dann so, das ein Ersetzen von Board&co insgesamt besser ist. ich kaufe nämlich NIE einen brandneuen Sockel, weil CPU+Boards die Anfangs immer gemesse an der Leistung zu teuer sind, sondern immer bereits etablierte, für die es bereits genug "Mittelklasse"-Boards+CPUs gibt. Und nach 2 Jahren wird daher für mich halt eng mit sinnvollem CPU-Aufrüsten.

zB vor 2 Jahren kurz vor Weihnachten hatte ich noch ein Sockel 939-System: Asus A8N-Sli deluxe, nen X2 4200+, 4GB DDR-RAM und eine X800XL. Weil selbst C&C3 da schon schwierigkiten machte und die Karte kein ShaderModel 3 hat, wollte ich aufrüsten. Damals war DDR-RAM schon fast doppelt so teuer wie DDR2-RAM geworden, gute So939 CPUs und Boards waren kaum verfügbar und auch gebraucht sehr teuer. Ich hab dann alles EINZELN verkauft und bin auch Sockel775 gegangen:

Bekommen hab ich fürs Board 70€, CPU 70€, 4GB RAM 60€, Graka 30€
Bezahlt hab ich fürs neue Board 90€, CPU 150€, 4GB RAM 60€  und Graka 200€ (E7200 2x2,53GHz, AMD 3870)

btw: selbst heute kann man durch den Einzelverkauf eines So939-Systems (sofern man mind. nen X2 4200+ und ein halbwesg namhaftes Board hat) fast schon ein neues einsteiger AM3-System finanzieren, das um längen stärker ist. ^^ 

D.h. ich hab effektiv nur ~270€ investiert statt Neukauf ~500€... Und das reicht immer noch für alle aktuellen Spiele bei 1920x1080, halt so langsam nur noch auf mittleren Details... Wollte in nem Monat mal ne neue Graka holen.

Mein Netzteil hab ich auch schon seit ca. 5 Jahren, ein Tagan 480W, das würde auch für ne jetzt neue Grafikkarte noch reichen. Das war IMHO mein bester Kauf, damals halt scheinbar teuer mit 70€, aber besser als alle 2 Jahre eines für 40-50€ zu kaufen.


----------



## Genghis99 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Ich bau immer um wenn ich Lust auf neue Hardware habe xD.



Dann kauf ich mir 'nen neuen Leuchtelüfter. 

In dem Sinne - Mach ich mir nen Schlitz ins Kleid und find es wunderbar. 

Für die, die Klimbim noch kennen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

ich rüste ordentlich auf, wenn die ersten bezahlbaren sechskerner, gute treiber für die gt300 reihe und interessante neue spiele veröffentlicht werden!
natürlich erst auch, wenn das nötige kleingeld nicht fehlt...(das kann ebenfalls noch dauern)

(edit: mit nem q9550@3.6ghz, gtx275, 8gb ddr2, vista h.p. 64bit etc. lässt es sich doch ganz gut ne weile auskommen!)


----------



## Lexx (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

wenn der "senat" im "haushaltsbudget" 
die "militärausgaben" erhöht..


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

korrekt, vorher sicher nicht


----------



## KILLTHIS (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Dann, wenn ich es für nötig erachte. Und das ist relativ häufig, je nachdem, wie viel Geld ich habe.


----------



## narutogt (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Finde es interessant, dass der Aufrüstzyklus bei den meisten so zw 2-3 Jahren liegt...

Ich bin nach ca 3 Jahren auch endlich wieder dabei. Da bei meinem vorlezten System
Intel-D805 / GB-965P-DS3 / Crucial-DDR2-800-2x1GB / GB-7600GT-passiv
irgendwas defekt war habe ich Stück für Stück alles ausgetauscht, bis ich beim letzten Teil festgestellt habe, dass es die GraKa war.

Das Folgesystem war/ist mein "noch aktuelles" 
Intel-E6750 / GB-P35-DS3R / Corsair-DDR2-800 4x1GB / EVGA-8600GTS-256MB 

Jetzt soll aber was Neues her, da ich extrem viel Renderstuff durchziehen muss und auf ne potente aber preislich vernüftige CPU angewiesen bin. Mein E6750 mach im C4D-Bench knappe 4500 Punkte @stock. Der kommende I7-860 hingegen legt schonmal 16000 Punkte auf die Waage.

Prob: I7-860 = S1156 -> neues Board -> neuer RAM (DDR3) -> neuer Kühler... Mehr als 500 Scheine wollte ich aber nicht ausgeben, was mich zu folgender Config führte.

CPU: I7-860 // MoBo: GA-P55-UD4 // RAM: 8GB G.Skill ECO-Series CL7 // Cooler: Prolimatech BlackShadow  =  524€


Grafikkarte, Netzteil, Platten, Laufwerke und Gehäuse bleiben erstmal. Das Case wird aber bald ein CM690 II Advanced werden und die Grakaentscheidung folgt bei GF100 Release.


----------



## Doney (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

langsam geht mir mein 6400+ echt aufn sack  werd wohl bald auf nem phenom aufrüsten


----------



## Razzor (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

ich finds auch interessant der großteil ist 2 jahre ................ 

danke für die vielen antworten


----------



## Ryokage (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Also ich hab bisher einen PC 5 Jahre betrieben, da wurde nur mal der Arbeitsspeicher aufgerüstet, dann vor drei Jahren Umstieg auf nen Laptop und jetzt für März die Planung eines neuen PC. Also deutlich über den 2 Jahren
Der neue sollte auch mindetsens seine 2 Jahre reichen, eigentlich besser etwas länger.


----------



## rebel4life (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Demnächst TM^^

Dann kommt ein Phenom samt Board her.


----------



## Jan565 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Also ich tausche alle 2 Jahre etwa meine CPU und alle 3 Jahre meine Graka. Wobei ich mir, wenn ich mir eine neue Karte gekauft habe, immer nach einem Jahr eine 2. noch dazu kaufe für CF/SLi. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass der jetzige umstieg von 2 8800GTS auf eine 5850 nicht so groß ist. Könnte vorher alles auf höchste Spielen und kann es jetzt auch. Mal sehen, vielleicht behalte ich die 5850 auch 4 Jahre. Auf jedenfall kommt ende des Jahres eine 2. dazu.


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Immer wenn die Finanzchefin das erlaubt


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Ich werde erst wieder aufrüsten, wenn DX12 rauskommt 
Mal sehen wie sich die Spiele und Computer in den nächsten paar Jährchen entwickeln.


----------



## d00mfreak (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Aufgerüstet wird bei mir i.d.R. erst, sobald ich bei Spielen, mit denen ich mich atm beschäftige, Kompromisse eingehen muss, die mir nicht mehr schmecken. Da Dragon Age, Eve Online und Dawn of War II mit der aktuellen Hardware (E6700, 4GiB PC6400 RAM, Geforce 8800GTX, alle Komponenten mittlerweile > 3Jahre alt) aber mehr als zufriedenstellend laufen, ist von dieser Seite atm keine Notwendigkeit zur Aufrüstung gegeben.

Allerdings möchte ich demnächst auf einen größeren Bildschirm (~26" , 1920x1200) umsteigen, was die aktuelle Hardware wohl nicht mehr ohne zu Murren mitmachen wird. Da wirds dann wohl ne Aufrüstung geben, werd damit allerdings noch warten, bis ich mir über den Fermi ne Meinung bilden konnte.


----------



## Shi (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Hmm bald kommen 2 weitere GB Ram an  Das wär dann die nächste Aufrüstung. Ich kauf HW nur hier im Forum, da ich mir sonst nie was leisten könnte  

Nächsten Monat spendier ich meiner HD 4870 einen Thermalright VRM-R1, kann man das als Aufrüstung betrachten? 

Längerfristig kommen dann eine neue CPU, dann ein neues AM3-Board mit DDR3 Ram, dann eine Graka usw... die Graka wird wohl eine 5830/50 sein, wenn die noch um die 100€ kosten  
Momentan reicht er aber


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Ich werd mein Mainboard, CPU, und RAM wohl spätestens anfang Februar aufrüsten. Bloß keine ahnung womit?! Der Core i5-750 ist zwar finanzierbar, aber die Sockel 1156 Boards überzeugen mich nicht so ganz, und sind recht teuer.  Sockel 1366 CPU's und Boards kosten auch ne ganze menge, und sind somit für mich uniteressant. Da DDR2 so langsam in Rente geht, und teuer geworden ist, kommt ein AM2+ Board auch nicht in frage. Bleibt eigentlich nur ein AM3 Board mit Phenom II x4 CPU und DDR3 infrage. Aber da gibt es ja noch den "alten" Sockel 775. Die C2Q Q9550 & Q9650 sind zwar nicht gerade günstig, aber es gibt ja jetzt scheinbar "neue" Sockel 775 Boards die DDR3 & Crossfire X unterstützen wie z.b. das Asrock P45X3 Deluxe, das nur so ca. 80€ kostet. (Keine ahnung ob diese Sockel 775 Mainboards mit DDR3 wirklich neu sind, hab so welche grade auf alternate gesehen, und wurd deshalb darauf neugierig.) Bin jetzt wirklich am überlegen Sockel 775 = Teure CPU's, billige Boards mit DDR3 Support und Crossfire X. Sockel AM3 = Günstige CPU's, dafür aber hochwertige Boards teuer (wie z.b. MSI 790FX-GD70 welches immerhin ca. 140€ kostet) Ist echt ne zwickmühle für mich, beim Sockel 775 bleiben, oder doch zum Sockel AM3 wechseln???


----------



## hoschi8219 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

nur noch einmal ein hd 5870 kaufen.
dan überlege zur konsolle zu wechseln.
langsam kein bock mehr auf pc. 

kommen ja keine guten spiele mehr


----------



## feivel (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

momentan werd ich eher nicht aufrüsten, da ich das gefühl habe, dass aufgrund der konsolensituation auch die pcspiele stagnieren, und ich fürs zocken keine aufrüstung brauche.


----------



## poiu (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

ich rüste erst auf wenn es wirklich notwendig ist bzw das System Probleme macht, oder wenn es was Spottbillig gibt wie meine 4GB DDR2 800er RAM für 27€, die 6GB reichen wohl eine zeit 

@Grell_Sutcliff

dein System ist doch OK, knall ein Quad ala Q9xxx rein (Klick)und gut ist


----------



## Knutowskie (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

die CPU soll bald getauscht werden. core 2duo gegen core 2 quad. brngt mehr beim falten. Da muss dann natürlich auch der RAM entsprechend verdoppelt werden *g*


----------



## LOGIC (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Spätestens wenn BF BC2 nicht flüßig auf max. auf 1920x1200 läuft


----------



## ATB (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Bei mir kann ich eigentlich keine klaren Grenzen setzen. Ich bin kontinuierlich (hat jemand nen Duden zur Hand?) dabei meinen Rechner umzubauen. Vor 2 Jahren habe ich mir eine Rechner im Netz zusammengestellt (a la Dell). Übrig von dem sind jetzt nur noch Festplatte und DVD-Laufwerk. Alles Andere ist durch leistungsstärkere Hardware ersetzt worden. Ich spar auf was, kaufe es, bau es ein und finde danach gleich wieder eine "Umbaumöglichkeit". Dann wieder sparen, kaufen, einbauen...

Mein PC ist also einer dauerhaften "Evolution" ausgesetzt. Demnächst bekommt er eine Wakü.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wann rüstet Ihr auf ?*

Ja so ist es eigentlich bei mir auch  Immer auf dem neusten Stand sein...was demnächst bei der grafikkarte weitergeht


----------

